# How long did it take for you baby to gain 1lb?



## Linz88

Hi i no every babys different but how long did it take YOUR baby to gail 1lb! Im so confused and when i ask certain questions they dnt gime proper answers cz r they dont want to be held liable for my disapointment- one nurse did say they aim for babies to be 4-5lbs and if they get to that weight earlier, can digest 100% feeds and keep there temp, they can go home, even 4 weeks early


----------



## 25weeker

My lo was only 1lb 7oz when born and it took her about 6 weeks to get to a kilo but once she reached that she started putting on the weight better as they gave her breastmilk fortifier and she put on 1lb in approx 3 weeks. 

Every baby is different and as your lo was not as small or premature it might be quicker.

A full term baby on average puts on an oz a day but they don't expect prem babies to follow the same pattern.

All nicu's do not give conclusive answers which can be frustrating so these forums are great for getting advise from other mums.


----------



## Linz88

Inoo its very tru, i dnt no wt id do with out this forum! Thanks for ur reply. Hope u n ur lo r well xxx


----------



## Laura2919

Chloe was born weighing 3lb10oz at birth 4 weeks later she was discharges she was 4lb8oz! Jaycee was born weighing 3lb5oz and 4 weeks later she was discharged she was 4lb3oz. So neither of my two done a lb in 4 weeks. it wasnt until they were a few weeks older that they started gaining a lb a week and then it dropped back down to a few oz and now I dont get them weighed!


----------



## Laura2919

Most babies lose weight in the first week or two and then they gain so I dont think many do it in 4 weeks! My hospital didnt wait until they were 5lb to discharge them. they didnt see the need to keep them there when they were fine to go home. small maybe but they were healthy considering how early they were


----------

